# Car wont start!!! *I did search*



## Prodigy (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey whats up? My girls 2003 Sentra GXE won't start and I was wondering if anybody could give me some advice. We just parked the car, and when we went to start it the engine would turn, but wouldnt start. I checked the fuel pump and that seems to be working properly. It looks like the problem is the car isnt getting any spark. All the fuses look to be good, and I don't really know what else to check since everything is electrical. Has anybody else had a similar problem or know what I should check before I bring it to the dealership? Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you didn't search, so please don't say you did.

Assuming you haven't had the recalls done.....it's the crank position sensor (which you'd already know this if you had searched  ) 

the crank position sensor is a common recall item.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you didn't search, so please don't say you did.
> 
> Assuming you haven't had the recalls done.....it's the crank position sensor (which you'd already know this if you had searched  )
> 
> the crank position sensor is a common recall item.


my money is on that^


----------



## SR20DEez nutz! (Aug 24, 2005)

*same thing happened to me!!*

DUDE! the same thing happened to my 2001 se. my old lady parked it, and it wouldn't turn over. I changed the fuel pump, and that didn't fix it. I took it to a shop, and they found out that the ecu (engine control unit) had lost it's power supply. instead of charging me all that labor to tear the car apart and chase down the bad wire, they just ran a new power wire to the ecu. check it out , i bet that's what you're looking at!


----------



## Prodigy (Aug 27, 2005)

chimmike- actually i did search and all i couldnt find any similar problems, only starter not turning or something having to do with them not starting after mod installs. anyway, it got towed to the shop and theyre saying its the head gasket??? ive had a head gasket go on my old civic but the car started running like crap, it didnt just shit the bed out of nowhere. this sentra only has 50,000 miles and it was running perfectly up til it was parked, so that sounds a little strange. anyway theyre saying its still under warranty so they can do what they want, but that would have been my last guess. im still a little skeptical but we'll find out tomorrow if the thing runs....


----------



## Prodigy (Aug 27, 2005)

by the way thanks for all the advice


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Prodigy said:


> Hey whats up? My girls 2003 Sentra GXE won't start and I was wondering if anybody could give me some advice. We just parked the car, and when we went to start it the engine would turn, but wouldnt start. I checked the fuel pump and that seems to be working properly. It looks like the problem is the car isnt getting any spark. All the fuses look to be good, and I don't really know what else to check since everything is electrical. Has anybody else had a similar problem or know what I should check before I bring it to the dealership? Thanks


If the car has less than 36,000 miles the dealership will take care of it for free.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a recall item is taken care of regardless of mileage.


----------



## SR20DEez nutz! (Aug 24, 2005)

*man, it ain't your head gasket*

good thing it's under warranty....but i'd be really surprised if it was your head gasket....did you check to see if there was any water in your oil...it's not the only indicator of a blown head gasket, but it's a very good one. lemme know what they say...i'm really interested, since the exact same thing happened to mine.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

If you had a blown headgasket, you would still be able to start and drive the car. Granted that you put in a quart of oil every 3 seconds. 

its either the CPS, or a bad battery relay. I had starting problems and it was the negative terminal ground that was the problem. MY money is on the CPS, but it wouldnt hurt to check the relay's.

Also, the shop is trying to rip you off. A head gasket takes hours to install, so they could charge you alot more than replacing a CPS. Take it to the dealer.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

my moneys on that tech needing extra cash. trust your istincts. 
You can check for a blown gasket if you can get your hands on a air compressor with a pressure regulator mounted to it. with about 20psi you hook it up with a adapter to the #1 spark plug hole (piston at TDC) and apply the pressure. bubbles in the radiator then yes theres a blown gasket. you can repeat this on each cylender for checking rings by unscrewing the pcv valve and if you get lots of air, bad rings. You can do this to check for burned exhaust valves and intake valves or weak springs too. unscrew the 02 for exhaust valve leak check, throttle plate for intake valve.


----------

